# Cherry shrimp and fish eggs



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Has anyone ever observed cherries eating fish eggs? I want to start breeding some corys, but I'm wondering about whether or not to add cherry shrimp in the same tank. I would prefer to so they can help keep the algae away.


----------



## bombastus (Apr 1, 2007)

They do eat fish eggs, in my case it was white cloud minnows eggs.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Well then I guess those little egg eating cockroaches can stay in their little 5 gallon breeding tank then. That will teach them! I will probably move some of them to my sump soon anyway before moving them into the main 40 gal. I want lots to handle the algae on my hair grass.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

You might wait to see whether anyone has specific experience with corydoras eggs, which are much, much larger than white cloud eggs.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Actually I am going to try to breed pygmaeus, so they might be larger.


----------

